# Weird Internet access issue

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi,

I have a weird Internet access problem.

I have access to the Web from the FF, but there is no access from the Terminal.

I am writing this message from the Aurora (FF), but trying to ping google I get:

```

IgorDellGentoo igor # ping -c 3 www.google.com

PING www.google.com (74.125.22.147) 56(84) bytes of data.

--- www.google.com ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 1999ms

```

Does this sounds familiar to anyone?

Thank you.

----------

## guitou

Hello.

Might be due to a firewall in your network... Maybe you had better avoided moving to North Korea :p

Looks like you got internet connexion in terminal too, as DNS resolution solved www.google.com to an IP and your ping request was sent. What failed was reception of ping response.

You might want to try if tracepath/traceroute finds its way to the server, then try ping each encountered IP to help get an idea where you get blocked. Well, that's not that much a good idea as no ping response does not mean that a server is down, but at least, if ping and/or traceroute do not make their way to a server whereas http(s) does, your may expect a proxy/FW interfering somewhere on the way.

++

Gi)

----------

